# Getting two German Shepherds to get Along



## Shepherd Girl (Jan 19, 2008)

I rescued a 3 year old German Shepherd female a year ago. Recenttly I rescued another GSD, male 3 years old, who was in danger of being euthanized. So far they do not get along at all. I am concerned that since they have had a bad start that they might not get along in the future. Can dogs be taught to get along and how long does it take? I have only had the male for a week and a half. I know that it is a short time and everyone keeps telling me that they will eventually be ok together. Does anyone have any feedback for me?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Shepherd Girl said:


> I rescued a 3 year old German Shepherd female a year ago. Recenttly I rescued another GSD, male 3 years old, who was in danger of being euthanized. So far they do not get along at all. I am concerned that since they have had a bad start that they might not get along in the future. Can dogs be taught to get along and how long does it take? I have only had the male for a week and a half. I know that it is a short time and everyone keeps telling me that they will eventually be ok together. Does anyone have any feedback for me?


Shepherd Girl
Patience and definitely some obedience work for some type of control. I would not leave them alone. Are they cratebroke so at least during break-in period you can do some separation. At least that way you can get quality time with each dog without a fist fight and gradually try to integrate them. The male has to be going bonkers because of a lot of changes in his life lately.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

if they can be around each other but just dont like each other, your chances seem good. I rescued an 8 yr old beagle before I got my Kody, and she would charge at my other beagle, Bailey, and I was afraid she was going to hurt her. I would try to walk them together and Harley was her name, would just lunge at Bailey, that wasnt fair to her, so I wound up bringing harley back :-( I would try walking your 2 dogs, one on each side, if they can be together without trying to hurt each other, if they are doing something ejoyable together, that might speed up their being able to coexist


----------



## Shepherd Girl (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you for your feedback! I am trying to walk them together which is ok at times and other times it can lead to a brawl. Unfortunately neither are crate trained and the female refuses to be crated at all so I have to keep them in separate living areas for now. It is hard but I am hopeful that I will be able to be successsful.


----------

